# Jasper needs a new home in Leeds?



## Bigtee (Apr 28, 2011)

Jasper who is twelve and i have had him since he was five weeks old now needs a new home as my young son as Asthma and this causes my lad some distress.

Jasper is in good health and loves laying about in the sunshine and in winter infront of the fire, he's a softy but occasionally eats too much and is sick.!!


----------



## Cameo (Jan 23, 2011)

Can you insert a picture?


----------



## Bigtee (Apr 28, 2011)

Jasper was re homed & i get the benefit of seeing him regular so all good.


----------

